# Vets in east london any one?



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

Dose any one no of reptile vets in east london . Ive never had any problems with my reptiles just thougth about it and i havent acturly looked for 1 just in case woops ha ha .

Marc


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not sure how convenient it is for you to get to Harold Wood, but Martin Lawton is excellent;

Martin Lawton
8- 12 Fitzilian Avenue  
Harold Wood
Romford 
Essex
RM3 0QS 
Telephone :- 01708 384444 
http://www.exoticvets.net/


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

olivine said:


> I'm not sure how convenient it is for you to get to Harold Wood, but Martin Lawton is excellent;
> 
> Martin Lawton
> 8- 12 Fitzilian Avenue
> ...


Martin has also been recommended to me by my local Medivet clinic, who send their reptile-related cases to be diagnosed and treated by him :2thumb:

x


----------



## andybe18 (Sep 25, 2008)

I use Leyton Midland Vetenary - couldn't recommend them highly enough - they saved one of my egg bound corns who looked really on the way out


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

leyton Midland are good.
You would have to be with a name like Wildgoose.

i have had beardies Royals and Corns diagnosed and treated there.

P


----------



## kingg6661 (May 26, 2008)

Sweet cheers guys and girls


----------



## danos (Jun 4, 2007)

Not a fan of Leyton Midland for many reasons, I would recommend Goddards in Thamesmead or Barrier Animal Clinic in Charlton.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

danos said:


> Not a fan of Leyton Midland for many reasons, I would recommend Goddards in Thamesmead or Barrier Animal Clinic in Charlton.


Can I be curious and ask why, danos? :blush:

You can send me a PM, if you prefer... 



x


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

danos said:


> Not a fan of Leyton Midland for many reasons,


Same here... and I used to work for them!!

They're lovely people, but they're knowledge is far more exotic mammal and bird based!! 

They did save one of my royals when it arrived to me with a nasty prolapse, however, they also gave it an injection in a place that could have killed it!! 

In an emergency or for simple things like worming I'd use them, but for serious cases and given the choice I'd travel the extra distance for Mr Lawton!


----------

